# What can this be?



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

Hi all:

My tank is cycling, i must be in my 2nd week of the cycle.
The water got cloudy all of a sudden, and now i see small amounts of this white stuff sticking to the glass of my tank.

It dont look like parasites, it looks like white lint or fibers sticking to the glass.
A bunch of patches in different area of the tank.

I was wondering if this is a threat to my tank or its normal during the cycle.

Thanks..

(i already did a 15-20% water change 2days ago, after I did this water change, the water got cloudy)


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Maybe an algae bloom - I've heard it's a pretty common occurance during the cycling proces. I'm not 100% sure about this, but I don't think you have to worry about it, and I also doubt any action is necessary (I think it goes away once the cycling progresses).

But better check for definite answers first...


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

I was gonna say it defintly looks like white alge.
(hairs/fibers/lint)

My water properties:

*ph* = 7.0
*ammo* = 8.0
*nitrate* = 0ppm to 5.0
*nitrite* = 0.25

Damm being tht my ammo is so high, I just did a 2nd water change (25-30%)

Thanks again.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2003)

The cloudy water is likely the result of a bacterial bloom in response to the high level of ammonia available to them. It sounds like your tank is moving along the nitrogen cycle just fine. I would just let things be and see how it changes in a week's time.

I don't know what the fibers may be. What is your source of ammonia in the tank?


----------

